# TH 400 date codes???



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a TH 400 that came out of my 70 GTO when i bought it how do I tell if its the factory one or a replacement. Reason I ask is that the TH 400 thats in it now is needing to be rebuilt and if the one I have in the garage is the factory correct one I was going to have them rebuild it. 

I can take a picture if someone can decipher it for me.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I was told mine is original to the car. The tag like yours doesn't match any numbers on my VIN... I'm interested as well.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That trans is out of a 1977 Oldsmobile. The first two numbers are year, and the first letter is car line. A correct trans for your car would be a "70 P__", with the proper letter code after the P. Not sure what that is for '70. The correct trans for my '67 GTO is a "67 PS".


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok cool. so I might have it rebuilt later for a spare or use it to learn to rebuild.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok lets try this one then.

I pulled the TH400 out of my car and its a PV 69. So its a 69 pontiac, just which one?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

1979 M40 (TH 400) codes for GTO: PY for the standard 350 hp engine, PD for ram air engines, and PR for the 455 engine option. There were no PV coded TH400s in the GTO that year. My bet is that yours is actually a PY code....and that your car is a '69 build.....


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> 1979 M40 (TH 400) codes for GTO: PY for the standard 350 hp engine, PD for ram air engines, and PR for the 455 engine option. There were no PV coded TH400s in the GTO that year. My bet is that yours is actually a PY code....and that your car is a '69 build.....


Well that sounds good, but highly unlikely. Since the transmission came from a Lemans that I had. Both the GTO and Lemans were bought from different people.
And PHS shows my gto had a 400 which I do have laying in the garage (numbers matching block) As far as being a 69 build thats possible and Im to lazy to go look at the PHS docs to see if thats true.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I meant "1970", not "1979" in my post! Too much of a hurry (again)....


----------

